# ياترى ممكن يكون ده صح ؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 
موضعنا انهارده بيتلكم عن الحب 
هل فعلا شده الحب ممكن توصل للصمت 
بمعنى 
ان اكون بحب الشخص ده جدا 
ومن كتر حبى ما اقدرش اقوله بحبك 
هل فعلا ده صح 
مش عارف بصراحه 
بس رأيي ما اعتقدش انى ده صح
طيب لو مش صح ليه 
ولو غلط ليه بردوا 
انا اللى كتابه :smil16:
فى انتظار ارائكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*ببساطه يا كوكو هو ممكن يكون صح وممكن  يكون غلط .....بمعنى
لو المصارحه هتكون مصاحبه لغرض الزواج والشخص ده فعلا مستعد من كل النواحى للغرض ده يبقى المصارحه شىء طبيعى ولازم الشخص يصارح اللى بيحيه على الاقل علشان ميندمش لو اللى بيحبه ارتبط بغيره ويبقى السبب انه منطقش .... لكن
لو هى مجرد احاسيس بدون اى استعداد لاخذ اى خطوه فعليه يبقى مفيش اى داعى والانتظار واجب لغاية ما تتغير الظروف للاحسن
ميرسى يا كوكو فكرة موضوعك هايله ومتابعه معاك باقى الاراء *


----------



## eriny roro (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مش عارفة اقولك ايه يا كوكو
بس ليه منعترفش بحبنا طالما بنحب الشخص ده جدا
ايه اللى يجبر الواحد عن انه يكتم مشاعره بالعكس ممكن لما نعترف ونقول اللى جوانا ده يغير حاجات كتيرة جدا فى حياتنا وحياة الشخص التانى
وانا من رايى ان اللى بيكون صامت ويكتم مشاعره وهو بيحب شخص جدا ده بيكون عذاب ليه مش سعادة  ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ببساطه يا كوكو هو ممكن يكون صح وممكن يكون غلط .....بمعنى*
> *لو المصارحه هتكون مصاحبه لغرض الزواج والشخص ده فعلا مستعد من كل النواحى للغرض ده يبقى المصارحه شىء طبيعى ولازم الشخص يصارح اللى بيحيه على الاقل علشان ميندمش لو اللى بيحبه ارتبط بغيره ويبقى السبب انه منطقش .... لكن*
> *لو هى مجرد احاسيس بدون اى استعداد لاخذ اى خطوه فعليه يبقى مفيش اى داعى والانتظار واجب لغاية ما تتغير الظروف للاحسن*
> *ميرسى يا كوكو فكرة موضوعك هايله ومتابعه معاك باقى الاراء *


 

فعلا يا دونا المشكله دلوقتى اصبحت 
ان الشاب جاهز ولا مش جاهز 
وفى زمنا ده عمره ما هيكون جاهز 
لانى كل شىء غالى 
عايزله 10سنين علشان يقدر يكون نفسه ويكون جاهز 
انو يتقدم ويتجوز 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
وعلى مشاركتك  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> مش عارفة اقولك ايه يا كوكو
> 
> بس ليه منعترفش بحبنا طالما بنحب الشخص ده جدا
> ايه اللى يجبر الواحد عن انه يكتم مشاعره بالعكس ممكن لما نعترف ونقول اللى جوانا ده يغير حاجات كتيرة جدا فى حياتنا وحياة الشخص التانى
> ...


 
جميل يا ايرينى 
بس المشكله دلوقتى اصبحت فى الوضع الاجتماعى 
ازاى اقول لبنت بحبك وانا مش جاهز 
صعب انها تستنى لغايه لما اجهز 
اذا كانت هى هتستنى 
اهلها مش هيستنوا 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك ومشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوعات الروعه جدا فيها نشاط ونقاشش
أنا من رأيئ
الشباب يعيشوا حياتهم مرحليه
بمعنى هو طالب جامعه مثلا ويحب زميلته على مايخلص ويروح الجيش ويكون نفسه هيكون تزوجت وعندها 3 أولاد

وبعدين يقول خاينه غداره ويكتئب
لازم الواحد يستخدم العقل قبل القلب العقل ذكى والقلب غبى جدا​


----------



## Kiril (6 سبتمبر 2009)

هو عدم قدرة الشخص علي مصارحة حبيبه لها اسباب
1- خوف من الرفض
2- عدم الاستعداد المادي للارتباط "مشكلة العصر"
3- عدم الثقة بالنفس


----------



## maroo maroo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوعك حلو اوى ربنا يباركك انا من رايى انو يعبر عن مشاعرة مهما كانت الظروف الحب حلو اوى للى يحب ويتحب والحب الحقيقى بينجح الى مبنى على وجود ربنا فى حياتنا 
انا مع ان القلب كمان ذكى طالما وجود ربنا فى حياتنا
ربنا يباركك يا كوكو موضوعك حلو اوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوعات الروعه جدا فيها نشاط ونقاشش​
> أنا من رأيئ
> الشباب يعيشوا حياتهم مرحليه
> بمعنى هو طالب جامعه مثلا ويحب زميلته على مايخلص ويروح الجيش ويكون نفسه هيكون تزوجت وعندها 3 أولاد​
> ...


 
عندك حق 
المشكله دلوقتى بقت فى القلب 
بس ده مش بأيد الانسان
ميرررسى ليك على مروورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 سبتمبر 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> هو عدم قدرة الشخص علي مصارحة حبيبه لها اسباب
> 1- خوف من الرفض
> 2- عدم الاستعداد المادي للارتباط "مشكلة العصر"
> 3- عدم الثقة بالنفس


 
كلامك سليم 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا كيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> موضوعك حلو اوى ربنا يباركك انا من رايى انو يعبر عن مشاعرة مهما كانت الظروف الحب حلو اوى للى يحب ويتحب والحب الحقيقى بينجح الى مبنى على وجود ربنا فى حياتنا
> انا مع ان القلب كمان ذكى طالما وجود ربنا فى حياتنا
> ربنا يباركك يا كوكو موضوعك حلو اوى


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مرموره 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع هيختلف من الولد للبنت 
الولد ممكن يقول بحبك عادى ما دام جاهز للجواز و مستعد 
اما البنت و من وجهة نظرى فاستحالة تقول بحبك لشخص مش جوزها انا عن نفسى لو هبيحت حد و ما كانش فى شكل رسمى لحبنا استحالة ولو هموت اقولها ما ادم هو ماقلهاش الاول هيبقى موقف محرج جدا  و ما اعتقدش ان حياء البنت يسمحلها تقول بحبك لولد و تعبر هى الاول بمشاعرها
شكرا يا كوكو على الموضع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 سبتمبر 2009)

يعنى كلنا متفقين ان الولد لازم يكون جاهز علشان يقول الكلمه دى 
لاكن النظريه دى مش علميه 
لان الحب مش بأيد الانسان دى حاجه بتيجى كده لوحده 
يبقى يوقف الحب علشان هو مش جاهز 
اعتقد صعب جدا 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا زيزا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (7 سبتمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى
> موضعنا انهارده بيتلكم عن الحب
> هل فعلا شده الحب ممكن توصل للصمت
> بمعنى
> ...



موضوع فى غاية الرووووووووعة با ك و ك و وانا من رايى ان كل واحد بيحب واحدة ويكون مجهز نفسة (وزى مقال كيرو "مشكلة العصر") مفيش اى مانع ان يقولها لكن واحد عبارة عن بيلعب فى الشارع طول الليل وطول النهار فى الجامعة ومش بيذاكر ولا بيشتغل يبقى ازاى يعنى يتجوز دى حاجة مشدخلة مخى ومشكور يا حبوب على المواضيع التحفة دى:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> موضوع فى غاية الرووووووووعة با ك و ك و وانا من رايى ان كل واحد بيحب واحدة ويكون مجهز نفسة (وزى مقال كيرو "مشكلة العصر") مفيش اى مانع ان يقولها لكن واحد عبارة عن بيلعب فى الشارع طول الليل وطول النهار فى الجامعة ومش بيذاكر ولا بيشتغل يبقى ازاى يعنى يتجوز دى حاجة مشدخلة مخى ومشكور يا حبوب على المواضيع التحفة دى:love_letter_open:


 

جميل رأيك يا دودو 
بس عندى تعليق 
ان الانسان اللى بيحب بيعمل المستحيل علشان يقدر يوصل 
للانسان اللى بيحبه ويكون معاه ديما 
( الحب بيعمل المعجزات ) 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## *koki* (7 سبتمبر 2009)

sorry i donot know


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا كوكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مافيش اراء جديده ؟؟؟​


----------



## مريم رمسيس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

انا من رايى الشخصى انه فعلا صح 
لانه من الصعب البنت تقول لحبيبها اللى بتحبه انا بحبك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*بقولك ايه يا كوكو عيش وخلينى اعيش  محدش بيسمع كلام حد*

*اللى بيحب هيحب ومحدش بيسمع الكلام*

*يبقى ايه عيش وخلينى اعيش هههههههههه*

*بص يا كوكو انا شايف معاك فلوس تتقدم معكش يبقى بلاش وجع دماغ  ووجع  وقلب *


*وجع القلب مش بالساهل صدقنى*

*ميرسى يا كوكو لموضوعك الرائع *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مريم رمسيس قال:


> انا من رايى الشخصى انه فعلا صح
> لانه من الصعب البنت تقول لحبيبها اللى بتحبه انا بحبك


 
صح 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مريم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *بقولك ايه يا كوكو عيش وخلينى اعيش محدش بيسمع كلام حد*​
> 
> *اللى بيحب هيحب ومحدش بيسمع الكلام*​
> *يبقى ايه عيش وخلينى اعيش هههههههههه*​
> ...


 
بالفعل يا مينا 
المشكله الان تعتمد اعتماد كلى على المال 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سور (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا عشت حالة ذى ديه مع اثنين من اصدقائى هو كان بيحبها جدا لكن ماصرحهاش باى شىء لانه لسه طالب *
*والاكتر انه اتقدم لها واحد تانى كنا نعرفه وهو انسان كويس جدا من ناحية الشخصية والامكانيات والاصعب ان الولد اللى بيحبها كان بيشجعها على الارتباط بيه لان ده فى مصلحتها لكن ربنا ماأردش وبعد مرور الوقت الولد ده اتخرج واخد اعفى من الجيش وكمان ربنا وفقه فى شغل بمرتب كويس جدا وبالفعل كلمها وارتبط بيها فى الوقت المناسب وربنا اداله نعمه فى عنين اهلها *
*والاساس فى الموضوع ان الولد كان مؤمن ان لو إردة ربنا ان يرتبط بيها هو هيشيلها له *
*يعنى الواحد يصلى وربنا عليه التدبير :t9:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد قصه جميله جدا ومفيده 
نسيب كل حاجه لربنا وهو شايف لينا الخير 
ميرسى بجد ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## راشي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل فعلا 

بس انا من رائي ان الموضوع دا بيتوقف علي اسباب كثيرة الي جانب كل اللي حضرتكم ذكرتوه في كمان النواحي النفسية يعني ممكن يكون الشخص دا من النوع الخجول اللي مش يقدر يعترف بحبة للشخصية.

اما بالنسبة للظروف الاجتماعيه انا اعتقد انه لو في توافق بين الطرفين ممكن يتمموا زواجهم ببعض الامكانيات البسيطة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## JOJE (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كوكو متهيئلي انك مفروض تقول علي الي جواك عشان دا حب يعني مبتخبيش علي الي بيحبك حاجه
 لكن لو سكت انا واخده الصمت خوف
والخوف دا حاجه وحشه


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا​
> 
> بس انا من رائي ان الموضوع دا بيتوقف علي اسباب كثيرة الي جانب كل اللي حضرتكم ذكرتوه في كمان النواحي النفسية يعني ممكن يكون الشخص دا من النوع الخجول اللي مش يقدر يعترف بحبة للشخصية.​
> اما بالنسبة للظروف الاجتماعيه انا اعتقد انه لو في توافق بين الطرفين ممكن يتمموا زواجهم ببعض الامكانيات البسيطة​
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا راشى 
ورأيك المهم 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

joje قال:


> كوكو متهيئلي انك مفروض تقول علي الي جواك عشان دا حب يعني مبتخبيش علي الي بيحبك حاجه
> لكن لو سكت انا واخده الصمت خوف
> والخوف دا حاجه وحشه


 
جميل رأيك 
بس يمكن مثلا المشاكل الماديه هى اللى بتوقف الشخص ده عن الكلام
او اتصدم قبل كده وخايف يتصدم تانى 
اكيد هنلاقى كذا سبب 
ميرررررسى ليكى على رأيك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 أكتوبر 2009)

عندى راى لو تسمحولى اقولو
المفروض حتى فى المشاعر والاحاسيس اللى زى الحب
يكون فى حكمه وتمييز انى اجارى مشاعرى واتمادى فيها بدون معرفة حدودى
ده مش صح واقول اصل من حقى انى احب برضه مش صح 
لازم يبقى فى حكمه تحب مين وامتى وازاى
ساعتها تعرف ازا ممكن تخرج مشاعرك ولا لأ 
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

> ان اكون بحب الشخص ده جدا
> ومن كتر حبى ما اقدرش اقوله بحبك



لا اعتقد ذلك على الاقل من ناحيتي

بكل جرأة سأقول الذي اشعر به

كخطوة اولى وبعدها الاتكال على الله

مسير الاكوان.اما قال الرب...

 تأملوا الغربان:انها لا تزرع ولا تحصد

وليس لها مخدع ..يقيتها..........

 كم بالحري انتم افضل من الطيور..!  

بما معناه اقوم بالخطوة الاولى

 والرب يدبر الباقي..

كل الشكر الك كوكو

للموضوع القيم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

samir_yd قال:


> عندى راى لو تسمحولى اقولو
> المفروض حتى فى المشاعر والاحاسيس اللى زى الحب
> يكون فى حكمه وتمييز انى اجارى مشاعرى واتمادى فيها بدون معرفة حدودى
> ده مش صح واقول اصل من حقى انى احب برضه مش صح
> ...


 
*ميررررسى على مرورك يا سمير*
*وعلى رأيك الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لا اعتقد ذلك على الاقل من ناحيتي
> 
> بكل جرأة سأقول الذي اشعر به
> 
> ...


 

*ميررررسى كتير على مرووورك يا كليمو *
*وعلى رأيك الاكثر من رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## CH Dragon (20 أكتوبر 2009)

> سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى
> موضعنا انهارده بيتلكم عن الحب


:big33:


> هل فعلا شده الحب ممكن توصل للصمت


ايون و اسال مجرب 
:16:


> بمعنى
> ان اكون بحب الشخص ده جدا
> ومن كتر حبى ما اقدرش اقوله بحبك
> هل فعلا ده صح


صح جدا
:11_1_211v:


> مش عارف بصراحه


احلفلك انه صح يعني

:01A0FF~139:



> بس رأيي ما اعتقدش انى ده صح
> طيب لو مش صح ليه
> ولو غلط ليه بردوا



لو مش صح = لو غلط
:186fx:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرو جوجو (26 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا هرد على الموضوع ده من وجهة نظر المتزوجين​ 
أحيانا بيبقى الصمت دليل على شدة الحب وإن من كتر الحب مفيش كلام يتقال​ 
بس الست بتحب التعبير عن المشاعر بكلام مش بس الصمت وأحياناً مش بس الأفعال​ 
يعني ممكن يجيبلها حته من السما وميقولش بحبك يبقى معملش حاجه​ 
وعادة الرجل بيفضل الصمت وترجمة الحب لأفعال بالهدايا أو الخروج ​ 
الست أشجع على التعبير عن الحب بالكلمات من الرجل بشرط الجواز أو الخطوبة​ 
لكن قبل كده ممكن الرجل يقول كلام كتير علشان يسمع كلمه واحده منها​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررررسى على مرورك يا ميرو 
وعلى رأيك المميز 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

